
How Not to be a Key Online Influencer  - nickb
http://www.davidhenderson.com/2009/01/21/key-online-influencer/
======
divia
The mention of Memphis and FedEx makes me think of a problem set I did in
college, I think for an AI class.

It involved calculating different types of distance, such as Euclidean
distance, Manhattan distance, and Memphis distance, where the Memphis distance
was calculated by routing everything traveling through a single hub. We were
told that it was called this because it used to be that all FedEx packages, no
matter where they were going, were sent through Memphis. Googling for "Memphis
distance" didn't seem to turn up anyone else using the term the same way
though, so I'm beginning to wonder if I imagined it... I don't suppose anyone
else has ever heard of it?

~~~
akd
I haven't herad of that phrase, but that is how FedEx operated for the first
several years of its existence. FedEx a package from Boston to Cambridge and
it would go through Memphis.

------
greyman
I've got the impression that FedEx wanted to fire Ketchum and now they have
found a good pretence. If I am wrong, couldn't they just be quiet about it?

~~~
redorb
he was already hired, he was just pitching a new niche` in the relationship.

------
Tichy
On the other hand, now @keyinfluencer got really well known, by means of a
single tweet. I bet he even got a couple of hundred of even thousands of
followers more now. Copy that...

Also not sure what the solution is, except having different twitter accounts
for professional and private life, and in general training a positive
attitude.

~~~
Jem
> I bet he even got a couple of hundred of even thousands of followers more
> now.

And FedEx got a whole lot of publicity.

~~~
dreish
Yeah, I had never heard of them before I read this. Apparently they ship,
like, physical objects through meatspace. Does anyone know why you'd want to
do that?

~~~
Jem
You're funny :)

------
boredguy8
"a person in the FedEx corporate communications staff apparently took umbrage"

That someone on FedEx's communication team posted that child-like tirade about
a TWEET indicates just how much help FedEx needs for social media interaction.
And if Henderson thinks Andrews was in the wrong, he has issues.

------
tedshroyer
I'm from Memphis and I used to work at FedEx. I'm really proud right now of
the way that FedEx handled it. People need to realize that you can't know a
city unless you live there for a long time. There are bad things about it, but
there are some really great things about it too.

~~~
jhancock
I'm sure many visitors to Memphis have not been happy to be there. There is no
reason to expect everyone to like your city. Imagine how many people (now
including me) have spent time investigating the simple fact that one person
landed in Memphis and wasn't impressed. Who cares!!! Its not a PR problem. Its
just one guy from Atlanta saying what he really thinks. Or is FedEx sending
the message that they don't want to hear what people really think?

Look at this part: "FedEx Corporation pays Ketchum annually for the valuable
and important work your company does for us around the globe. We are confident
however, it is enough to expect a greater level of respect and awareness from
someone in your position as a vice president at a major global player in your
industry".

In other words, a PR firm is only supposed to spread sunshine, and money
equals respect. FedEx needs to wake up to the realities of the Internet.
Instead of punishing people that are not impressed with your home town, try to
fix the real problem.

~~~
tedshroyer
PR firms are supposed to spread sunshine. That's the market they're working to
make money in. I think FedEx's message was don't hurt our image when you work
for us. You should know that when you are the vice president of a PR company.
A corporations base of operations is an important part of it's image and an
important aspect for hiring and retaining employees, which is probably a big
problem for them since they cut everyone's pay there within the last month.

~~~
jhancock
I have no ill will toward FedEx or Memphis. You are correct, but only to a
point. If it wasn't this guy in his position that said what he said, it could
have easily been someone else. The best solution is to fix the root problem.
If people get this feeling from landing in Memphis airport, thats the key
problem to be addressed.

~~~
tedshroyer
The Memphis airport, like many airports, is constantly under construction.
Construction projects take years. For an airport that is cargo first,
passengers second, they've done a good job of squeezing in passenger facing
improvements. Baggage claim being the one thing that definitely needs to be
addressed. It seems to be the same as it was when the airport was first
constructed.

------
vaksel
has anyone heard of that guy? I mean seriously if you were going to hire
someone to talk about social media, wouldn't you want someone with a little
bit more clout and more than 1500 friends?

i.e someone like Gary Vanderchuck(or however you spell it), he at least puts
his money where his mouth is

